# Colour/factor guessing game



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

As the title says, guess the colours, and factors that you see in these. I will give hints and let you know who's right


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

First hint: The first and last pictures have in common a gene factor


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

blue roan 
silver
gold champagne
pure white
blue roan


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

#4: Dominant white?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I can tell you that the first one is not blue roan. I'm not too familiar with silver yet but I believe the first two have silver of some type, just not sure of their base colors.

1. silver with sabino (or possibly just greying)
2. silver with minimal tobiano and splash?
3. gold champagne (chestnut + champagne)
4. dominant white
5. going grey + sabino?


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

My Guess, I love doing this!
#1 = Gray (rose?) with possible sabino? Or splash?
#2 = obviously Tobiano, (maybe overo XD) gray
#3 = I am assuming some sort of Akal-Teke, so maybe a Palomino, Chestnut/Sorrel?
#4 = Dominant White
#5 = Sabino or Overo Gray


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

1 and 5 - grey
2 silver, tobi and splash. body clipped, so won't guarantee further re what type of silver, but most likely black silver
3 gold champagne
4. DW


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> My Guess, I love doing this!
> #1 = Gray (rose?) with possible sabino? Or splash?
> #2 = obviously Tobiano, (maybe overo XD) gray
> #3 = I am assuming some sort of Akal-Teke, so maybe a Palomino, Chestnut/Sorrel?
> ...


3 is actually a quarter horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Spotted is right on #1, 2, and 3


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Spotted is also right that #5 is blue roan, but there is a factor that the roan is hiding a bit


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

#1 is not classic roan... Unless it is a roan going grey. The points are not dark. I see a grey sabino.

#4 is a dominant white.. Or maximum white
#5 looks to be a blue roan sabino.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

#1 is silver dapple TWH Blue Diamond Dealer
#2 also appears to be silver
#3 is gold champagne
#4 is dominant white TB Yukichan
#5 looks gray, possibly with some pinto pattern(s)


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Are these all your horses?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> #1 is silver dapple TWH Blue Diamond Dealer
> #2 also appears to be silver
> #3 is gold champagne
> #4 is dominant white TB Yukichan
> #5 looks gray, possibly with some pinto pattern(s)


Any guesses on #1 & #2's base colours?
and #5 is blue roan with something #1 horse has too


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd guess black for the base color for both #1 & #2. #2 also has some pinto patterning, sabino and/or splash would be my guess.

I don't think #5 is blue roan (unless it's blue roan + gray). The legs would be darker, as would the tail if he were. I'm going to guess his pinto patterns are splash and sabino, though.

#1 may also have sabino, which he would share with #5, possibly along with at least one dominant extension gene (E), but I wouldn't bet on it when a horse (#5) is that far grayed.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> I'd guess black for the base color for both #1 & #2. #2 also has some pinto patterning, sabino and/or splash would be my guess.
> 
> I don't think #5 is blue roan (unless it's blue roan + gray). The legs would be darker, as would the tail if he were. I'm going to guess his pinto patterns are splash and sabino, though.
> 
> #1 may also have sabino, which he would share with #5, possibly along with at least one dominant extension gene (E), but I wouldn't bet on it when a horse (#5) is that far grayed.


Oh... Good eyes on #5... I missed the tail and legs, obviously didn't look that close.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> I'd guess black for the base color for both #1 & #2. #2 also has some pinto patterning, sabino and/or splash would be my guess.
> 
> I don't think #5 is blue roan (unless it's blue roan + gray). The legs would be darker, as would the tail if he were. I'm going to guess his pinto patterns are splash and sabino, though.
> 
> #1 may also have sabino, which he would share with #5, possibly along with at least one dominant extension gene (E), but I wouldn't bet on it when a horse (#5) is that far grayed.


#5 is a blue roan sabino


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> I'd guess black for the base color for both #1 & #2. #2 also has some pinto patterning, sabino and/or splash would be my guess.
> 
> I don't think #5 is blue roan (unless it's blue roan + gray). The legs would be darker, as would the tail if he were. I'm going to guess his pinto patterns are splash and sabino, though.
> 
> #1 may also have sabino, which he would share with #5, possibly along with at least one dominant extension gene (E), but I wouldn't bet on it when a horse (#5) is that far grayed.


Actually.. just took another look at him. I believe #5 is blue roan sabino with he pinto pattern. Notice the large white area on his face. also he has a large dark spot on his face from roaning, and you cannot see below the knees


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

No... You can't see below the knee, But I have to wonder a bit about him... The tail being lightened could be caused by Sabino... So could the pinto like markings... Without seeing more of his legs it'd be near impossible to tell for sure. 

At first glance I was sure he was a blue roan sabino... But looking again I could see it as entirely possible for him to be a grey instead. Looking closer it seemed his knees lighter than would be a blue roan, but not so white they appear to be white markings caused by sabino...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

TheLastUnicorn said:


> No... You can't see below the knee, But I have to wonder a bit about him... The tail being lightened could be caused by Sabino... So could the pinto like markings... Without seeing more of his legs it'd be near impossible to tell for sure.
> 
> At first glance I was sure he was a blue roan sabino... But looking again I could see it as entirely possible for him to be a grey instead. Looking closer it seemed his knees lighter than would be a blue roan, but not so white they appear to be white markings caused by sabino...


Not necessarily. A lot of horses have darker colour start at the knees and go below. My aunt has a blue roan. She is the EXACT same colour as that horse, and she also had a bit of a skunk tail. Also even on my horse, shes a grulla with grey. Her head started out darker, but the grey played with it and caused it to be kinda blotchy, which i believe is whats going on here


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Where did you get the picture (#5) from? That could help clear it up. I was only able to find the same picture on a forum post in another forum using it as an example of a horse that was NOT roan- with the quote "No offense, but your mare is definitely not roan...at least not true roan. I'd say she's chestnut w/sabino. Were her parents "roan" to this effect?" (then the pic)

Unless you have more pictures of that horse, color pedigree, etc. there's really no way to know for certain if the horse is blue roan, gray, or blue roan going gray.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That's the kicker Verona... It's not fair nor right to have people guessing without knowing for sure one way or another what a horse is. Just pulling random pics off of google isn't right for that IMPO.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> Where did you get the picture (#5) from? That could help clear it up. I was only able to find the same picture on a forum post in another forum using it as an example of a horse that was NOT roan- with the quote "No offense, but your mare is definitely not roan...at least not true roan. I'd say she's chestnut w/sabino. Were her parents "roan" to this effect?" (then the pic)
> 
> Unless you have more pictures of that horse, color pedigree, etc. there's really no way to know for certain if the horse is blue roan, gray, or blue roan going gray.


Yes the last one was off google listed specigically under the colour. i was looking for specifics


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> That's the kicker Verona... It's not fair nor right to have people guessing without knowing for sure one way or another what a horse is. Just pulling random pics off of google isn't right for that IMPO.


Actually ya i did check before i posted thanks


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> That's the kicker Verona... It's not fair nor right to have people guessing without knowing for sure one way or another what a horse is. Just pulling random pics off of google isn't right for that IMPO.


Ok oops ya i did just find a booboo on the 5th pic. but i also did go by my own judgement. and also please don't say "It's not fair nor right to have people guessing without knowing for sure one way or another what a horse is. Just pulling random pics off of google isn't right for that IMPO." because that's not what I did, and saying I wasn't right nor fair upsets me because I was


----------

